# Admission Exams



## andreea

Hello everyone I'm new here  I want to apply to a music college in London in 2013 when I finish high school.I'm from Romania and I don't know many things about these exams and my piano teacher doesn't know either ...so can somebody tell me what should I learn in order to be accepted at college ? Do I have to perform only 3 pieces from memory? Do those pieces have to be from the ''ABRSM grade 8 piano pieces'' book? etc. etc.  please tell me everything you know about this exams I REALLY WANT TO STUDY PIANO in college so please tell me every detail if you are a student at a music college and you know these things...Thank you!


----------



## Klavierspieler

What school is it that you want to go to? Usually these colleges have websites where you can find their admission requirements. If not that, you can at least find contact info.


----------



## Polednice

+1 to the above. There is no national standardisation of these entrance exams, it is completely up to the individual universities or conservatoires. You need to research which ones you're interested in going to, and then either contact them or use their websites.


----------

